# Music for ...



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Now come on guys, before you all choke on your croissants, this is a new thread in the Community Forum where we can be a bit silly, yes? [_No, keep it serious or else the thought police will be after you. Ed._] 
Well, we've read on TC elsewhere about how we 'consume' our chosen musics, so here are a few links to help you focus on which music to 'deploy' for each 'function'. What are the differences?

1) Music for reading : 



2) Music for studying : 



3) Music for concentration and productivity : 



4) Music for sleeping : 



5) Music for babies (to keep them asleep, I imagine) : 



6) Music for sleep and study (what's the distinction?) : 



7) Music for defecating : 



8) Music for other salubrious functions : Pending ...


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I can't listen to music while I read.
I can't listen to music while I study.
I can't listen to music while I'm concentrating.
I can't listen to music while I sleep.
I can't listen to music as a baby (I'm not a baby).
I can't listen to music and sleep and study at the same time.
I can't listen to music while doing anything that reminds me I'm an animal.
And even if I could, it would trivialise the music!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Music for flying in a helicopter:


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

What about this?


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> 7) Music for defecating :


I can't quite believe that I have managed to lead a full, sane and honourable life despite not having been provided with this video fifty odd years ago.

From now on I will engage in the potty dance every time Mr Brown leaves town...:wave:


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This just in from Naxos, ever striving to find new ways to appreciate classical music. Music by, and presumably for, moustache enthusiasts everywhere.









I thought there must be some kind of error as they included baby-faced Mahler, but no! the clever people of Naxos have done their research and Mahler indeed was a major player in the moustache world early on.









Must be like his early, hushed up, atonal period.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Music for flying in a helicopter:


Before I clicked on the link I felt sure it was going to be that Wagner extract from FFC's "It's all very appalling and apocalyptic right now" film (I forget the exact title). But no, I had forgotten dear old (and late) KS !


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

And then Wrycker came along and redeemed me. Thank you, Wrycker !


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

quack said:


> This just in from Naxos, ever striving to find new ways to appreciate classical music. Music by, and presumably for, moustache enthusiasts everywhere.
> 
> View attachment 36984
> 
> ...


Hah! Excellent! I'm going to buy me that CD. Fargin' un-be-liev-a-ble!


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Music for meeting with a friend, perhaps: http://s.cdon.com/media-dynamic/ima...shacking_up_to_chopin-various-758095-frnt.jpg


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

An obvious one, right on the fringes of classical, Music for TV Dinners (or possibly shopping for aforesaid dinners):


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

1) Music for reading 
2) Music for studying
3) Music for concentration and productivity
4) Music for sleeping
5) Music for babies (to keep them asleep, I imagine)
6) Music for sleep and study (what's the distinction?)
7) Music for defecating
8) Music for other salubrious functions

for 1 - 8:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Before I clicked on the link I felt sure it was going to be that Wagner extract from FFC's "It's all very appalling and apocalyptic right now" film (I forget the exact title). But no, I had forgotten dear old (and late) KS !


After the line in the movie, I call that film "The Horror, the horror, the horror." 

Joseph Conrad is probably rolling in his grave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Music for meeting with a friend, perhaps: http://s.cdon.com/media-dynamic/ima...shacking_up_to_chopin-various-758095-frnt.jpg


Blanc, where the hell do you find these things? I'm impressed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

As I am with Quack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

And Wrycker. Peace be upon all of you.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Blanc, where the hell do you find these things? I'm impressed.


It comes up about 3 times a week when I do spotify searches--some good performers on that album.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

PetrB said:


> 1) Music for reading
> 2) Music for studying
> 3) Music for concentration and productivity
> 4) Music for sleeping
> ...


PetrB

do you use this video often for studying and concentration?

I am wondering

not to mention the babies


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Music for getting the girl when you were perhaps somewhat surprised that you got her and you're sitting there waiting for her to arrive.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Music for getting the girl when you were perhaps somewhat surprised that you got her and you're sitting there waiting for her to arrive.


Hah, when something like that happens I usually go all out and simply play Mahler's 8th symphony!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

9) Golfing


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Well of course, music appropriate for golfing. How could I have forgotten?


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> Hah, when something like that happens I usually go all out and simply play Mahler's 8th symphony!


That's an excellent and fitting choice.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Music for when you got the girl but she's far away and being put on a pedestal by others at this very moment.






Note: the above facial expression is also very applicable.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> Music for when you got the girl but she's far away and being put on a pedestal by others at this very moment.


On that same slightly more serious and ominous note, I recall a member here stating that he once went through the night with a bottle of alcoholic beverage and Górecki's third symphony played on loop when - I quote, most likely imperfectly, from memory - "a certain special girl married someone else."

Schnittke and Webern have great pieces for the death of a mother, incidentally. But then, this thread was supposed to be fun, wasn't it? :lol:

Edit:
Wouldn't you know, I found the post!



GraemeG said:


> Gorecki 3rd symphony.
> I listened to this repeatedly for 4 hours one night - with a bottle of vodka - when a certain girl married someone else.
> Very suitable.
> cheers (!)
> G


Guess my memory is up to par! .. It certainly struck me as very melancholy when I read it; that it stayed with me all this time proves it..


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Cheyenne said:


> Edit:
> Wouldn't you know, I found the post!
> 
> Guess my memory is up to par! .. It certainly struck me as very melancholy when I read it; that it stayed with me all this time proves it..


It wouldn't be my first choice method of dealing with such a scenario. Having said that, if it did mark some sort of absolute low point and it was then possible to move away and forward, then I suppose it's a case of 'whatever works'.

Music for the last time you saw a woman and she slowly started moving to it while steadily holding eye contact with you as you sat there and thought _"Well, no matter what the future brings, the living is in the moment and right now it's all good."_


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> "a certain special girl married someone else."


Oh, well there's something specifically for that exact thing!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84f5ADoRkng#t=31

Since this is supposed to be a light-hearted thread, I'll post a translation I made of a horrible Japanese rendering that used to be on the Japanese Wikipedia page for the piece, before it was replaced by something that sounded like a native speaker had something to do with it...

1 - Upon my beloved's marriage

On the person I love most her wedding day,
When she has her happy wedding day,
As for me, me plan on having a day where sadness is!
I will go in I's small room, I's small dark room,
And then, please cry,
And then, wanting the person I love most please cry,
For the beloved person that I love most!

Blue flower! Please do not wither!
Sweet-tasting little bird
You sing on top of green heath!
Oh, how is the world this much
Right can it be?
Please sing! Please sing!

Please do not sing; please do not bloom!
Spring is ending.
At the present all songs
Must be.
The night I sleep, I shall think
Sadly about I's sadness!

2 - In the morning when I walked in the field

This morning, I walked out beyond the field;
There was still mist hanging off of every single knife of grass.
A high-spirited finch talked at me:
"HEY!" Don't you think that it is so?
Good morning! Don't you think that it is so?
My dear! Isn't that becoming a wonderful world?
Please sing! Please sing! Right and sharp!
"How does the world make me joyful!"

Moreover, the bellflowers of the field together with good
Spirits towards me the bells outside
(Please ring, and then, ring)
and happily charging a fee for there morning greeting:
"Isn't it becoming a wonderful world?"
Please ring, and then, please ring!
Right thing! "How does the world make me joyful!"

And then, it is at the time in the sunlight.
The world begins suddenly to sparkle;
All was captured by light in sound and color!
Wonderful small flowers and birds!
"Good day" Isn't that
A wonderful world?
HEY, don't you think that it is so?
"A right world?"

Moreover, at present, shall my happiness begin?
No, no--the happiness I plan
Will never bloom at all!

3 - The burning knife in my chest

I have a most-sharp knife.
A knife in my chest.
Oh! Sorrow!
It cuts as deep as that.
In all joys and joys.
Unfortunately, it is how much of an unwelcome guest!
And it doesn't ever stop.
And it doesn't ever relax.
Not in the daytime, night time I think I want to sleep. Oh! Sorrow!

When I stare up suddenly into the sky,
I see there two blue eyes.
Oh! Sorrow! When I walk in golden fields,
I see from afar that her blond hair
Is flapping in the wind. Oh! Sorrow!

At times when I begin from dreams, her silver laugh,
Oh! Please hear the sorrowful ring
ing Sound! I think it would be nice if I la
y on my side in the black coffin--my eyes
would not ever open again!, would be nice.

4 - The blue eyes of my beloved

About the two blue eyes my beloved's
Them have sent me.
This wide world.
I had to take a break
From the these places I love most.
Oh! Blue eyes why did you look at me?
Now, as for me, I plan on there being eternal sadness and deep sadness.

I was right to go out
Beyond the dark heath until the quiet night.
As for me, no one was announced my separation. Farewell!
My companions are love and I'll grieve.

A linden tree, where, standing on the side of the road,
For the first time, I discovered rest in sleeping!
Under the linden tree fell there snow,
Those flowers above me, me forgot in what way
Life passed by, and then,
All was once again fine!
All! All, love, as well as sadness,
World and dream!


----------

